# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Kohaku Lokal 31cm s/d 26/1/10 21.15WSK

## zieco

Lelang lagi...


Start 30.000
Kelipatan 10.000
Opsi bungkus 150.000 " bungkus "

Thanx

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ibnuyahya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

